# Planning a Move, Need a Destination



## JupiterSurf (Mar 23, 2011)

I am planning a move from Florida, USA to southern Europe this fall and I have not decided which city I want to move to. My situation is that I am currently an engineer in the US and have saved enough money to make the move. I would like to find some work while there so that I can support my living and not blow all of my savings. However I do not necessarily want full time work, so that I can still have travel freedom. I have friends who are teaching English in Spain and have been able to support themselves this way. I only speak English at the moment and although I plan to use Rosetta Stone once I decide where I am going, I do not plan to learn a lot prior to the move. The only other things that I am looking for in a city are: medium to large size, at least 500k preferably. I would also like a place with a good expat community. I am 25 years old and I plan on making the move alone and would like to be able to make English speaking friends. I have narrowed down the countries to Spain, Italy, France, and Switzerland and have been thinking about the following cities:

Barcelona
Madrid
Valencia
Seville

Rome
Milan
Naples
Florence

Zurich
Geneva
Lausanne

Paris
Marseille
Lyon

Of these cities, I have only been to Geneva and Lausanne. I am open to any suggestions and advice. Thank Youuuuu!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

JupiterSurf said:


> I am planning a move from Florida, USA to southern Europe this fall and I have not decided which city I want to move to. My situation is that I am currently an engineer in the US and have saved enough money to make the move. I would like to find some work while there so that I can support my living and not blow all of my savings. However I do not necessarily want full time work, so that I can still have travel freedom. I have friends who are teaching English in Spain and have been able to support themselves this way. I only speak English at the moment and although I plan to use Rosetta Stone once I decide where I am going, I do not plan to learn a lot prior to the move. The only other things that I am looking for in a city are: medium to large size, at least 500k preferably. I would also like a place with a good expat community. I am 25 years old and I plan on making the move alone and would like to be able to make English speaking friends. I have narrowed down the countries to Spain, Italy, France, and Switzerland and have been thinking about the following cities:
> 
> Barcelona
> Madrid
> ...


Whilst they do speak Spanish in Barcelona they actually speak Catalan more unfortunatelyu you won't find Catalan on any language course cd's. 
Good luck with your move.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

JupiterSurf said:


> I am planning a move from Florida, USA to southern Europe this fall and I have not decided which city I want to move to. My situation is that I am currently an engineer in the US and have saved enough money to make the move. I would like to find some work while there so that I can support my living and not blow all of my savings. However I do not necessarily want full time work, so that I can still have travel freedom. I have friends who are teaching English in Spain and have been able to support themselves this way. I only speak English at the moment and although I plan to use Rosetta Stone once I decide where I am going, I do not plan to learn a lot prior to the move. The only other things that I am looking for in a city are: medium to large size, at least 500k preferably. I would also like a place with a good expat community. I am 25 years old and I plan on making the move alone and would like to be able to make English speaking friends. I have narrowed down the countries to Spain, Italy, France, and Switzerland and have been thinking about the following cities:
> 
> Barcelona
> Madrid
> ...


Unless you have a passport from an EU country, your biggest problem is getting the right kind of visa allowing you to live and work in Europe (work visa is issued by each country and only allows you to work for a specific employer). Usually the only kind of work visa available to an American is one sponsored by potential employer in Europe, who needs to convince the authorities the need of hire a non-EU citizen instead of EU jobseekers, which means you must have specialised skills and qualifications in great demand. This includes being transferred by your US employer to a branch or subsidiary in Europe.
Other options include marrying or being a partner of an EU citizen, and in some cases, studying and working towards getting a job sponsorship at the end of your course.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Unless you have a passport from an EU country, your biggest problem is getting the right kind of visa allowing you to live and work in Europe (work visa is issued by each country and only allows you to work for a specific employer). Usually the only kind of work visa available to an American is one sponsored by potential employer in Europe, who needs to convince the authorities the need of hire a non-EU citizen instead of EU jobseekers, which means you must have specialised skills and qualifications in great demand. This includes being transferred by your US employer to a branch or subsidiary in Europe.
> Other options include marrying or being a partner of an EU citizen, and in some cases, studying and working towards getting a job sponsorship at the end of your course.


Listen to Joppa.
Working legally is going to be your biggest problem.
Learning Catalan from a cd is not going to be a problem if you decide to go to a Catalan speaking area. 
learn catalan cd - Google Search
Almost all Catalans are bilingual Spanish/ Catalan, but some don't like speaking Spanish


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My advice - travel around Europe for six months or so before committing yourself to a particular city or even country. 

You could sign up for a scheme like workaway.com and make your savings go further. You work a few hours a day in exchange for board and lodging, and don´t need a work permit. Great way of getting to know a country and its people.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> My advice - travel around Europe for six months or so before committing yourself to a particular city or even country.
> 
> You could sign up for a scheme like workaway.com and make your savings go further. You work a few hours a day in exchange for board and lodging, and don´t need a work permit. Great way of getting to know a country and its people.


If the OP is a US citizen, he/she is only allowed to stay 90-in-180 days for the whole of Schengen, and all the destinations are in Schengen.
I'm not all sure about legality of working in exchange for board and lodging - most countries regard it as working, for which permit will be required, on the ground that such jobs can easily go to a local and proper wages paid.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If the OP is a US citizen, he/she is only allowed to stay 90-in-180 days for the whole of Schengen, and all the destinations are in Schengen.
> I'm not all sure about legality of working in exchange for board and lodging - most countries regard it as working, for which permit will be required, on the ground that such jobs can easily go to a local and proper wages paid.


Well, you can still cover a lot of ground in 3 months!

I´m pretty sure you don´t need a work permit with Workaway. We´ve had people here from all over the place, working their way round Europe.
Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, you can still cover a lot of ground in 3 months!
> 
> I´m pretty sure you don´t need a work permit with Workaway. We´ve had people here from all over the place, working their way round Europe.
> Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.


Workaway site says:

_Can you organise my visa for me?

Workaway cannot advise or organise travel or working visas._

So they don't say or guarantee that the activity doesn't require a visa or other permissions. What they are saying is it's up to the participant to find out and orgainse any visas, when required.
I know this sort of activity will definitely fall foul of UK Border Agency, and offenders will be subject to arrest and deportation.
Working holiday visas are available to many young people who wish to work their way in Europe, but other than in Ireland, they are not open to Americans.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Joppa has made some very important points. Unless you're a genius in your field and a company feels it's worth it to spend the big bucks they have to spend to get a work visa, I'd forget about working. 

Taking a bet and coming here/working without is a risk. I've seen a rise in spot documentation checks recently, especially in the bus station. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

re: rosetta stone....not a horrible choice by any means but...

I'd also suggest the series of learnng Spanish books "practice makes perfect"....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Workaway site says:
> 
> _Can you organise my visa for me?
> 
> ...


I spoke to an American woman this morning who is in Spain on a 90 day travel visa and doing Workaway. She was told by the Embassy that she didn't need a work permit as it is voluntary and unpaid.

I don't know about the UK Border Agency, maybe they are a bit more paranoid over there.


----------



## JupiterSurf (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the words of advice. I do have a friend teaching English in Madrid. By doing this he was able to obtain a work visa, and has been there for 1 year and plans to stay another. He seems to think that with my level of education I should have no problem doing the same. Another friend is also teaching in Madrid illegally without a visa. Although she has been doing this for 6 months with no trouble, I would prefer to be legal and not paranoid during my stay. I think my plan for now will be to get the Schengen visa, move to Madrid, and decide if that is where I want to stay. 

Teaching English seems to be the popular/easy choice for many Americans in Spain. I also have my heart set on spending time in Rome, does anyone know if teaching English is as common for Americans in Italy and other European countries?

Thanks!


----------

